# Who will be the new Minister for Veteran's Affairs?



## Nemo888 (13 May 2011)

Jean-Pierre Blackburn lost his seat so the post is now vacant. The bills and changes before committee were scrapped when the election was called. I suppose we have a clean slate and can see if all the hot air about helping Vets has any substance. The Screw New Veterans Charter was passed with all party support so I am on the fence till something concrete happens.


----------



## DCRabbit (13 May 2011)

Keeping pledges involves spending the money to back them up.. so I vote for just hot air.


----------



## TaraRMS (26 May 2011)

Steven Blaney...somebody that has no military experience--juding from his VAC bio...


----------



## Journeyman (26 May 2011)

TaraRMS said:
			
		

> Steven Blaney...somebody that has no military experience--juding from his VAC bio...


Military experience isn't a prerequisite. What we want is someone who knows how to work the system, and is preferably in a position to do so.

Blaney's been elected to Parliament, as a Conservative, three times after defeating the Bloc representative for Lévis—Bellechasse. There's a good chance he knows the system. As a long-standing Québec Conservative, the appointment is his reward for his Party loyalty and bringing out the votes, which he is now in a position to use to his Ministry's benefit. 

His riding is immediately south of Québec City, where La Citadelle is the ceremonial home of R22eR. As such, Blaney may have _some_ familiarity with the military, but that's not a crucial as his political strengths. 

I suspect that him being the VA Minister may be a very good thing for our troops.


----------



## TaraRMS (26 May 2011)

Of course I realise military experience isn't a prerequisite.  It would be a nice to have, don't you think?  Someone who can empathise with those of us struggling in the VAC system?   None of the other Ministers have "worked the system" for any of us and really, what are the chances that will actually happen?  I hope you're right...but somehow, I don't think anything will change.  The status quo shall be maintained...and none of us will be the better for it...  Terrible to be so jaded, isn't it?


----------



## ModlrMike (26 May 2011)

To be fair, I think the challenges at VAC lie squarely with the bureaucracy. However much authority the Minister has, the bureaucrats run the day-to-day operations. Change is difficult within the PS, particularly culture change. VAC has for years focused on WWI and WWII vets and was completely unprepared for the current situation. It may be fair to say that there were some in VAC who thought they would be closing shop in the coming years. For these reasons, and others I'm sure, the new Minister has his work cut out for him.

Besides, give Mr Blaney a chance, he's only just started there.


----------



## Rifleman62 (26 May 2011)

I believe that the Minister is kept busy (out of the office) conducting, what I would call, PR opportunities. 

Thompson noted when he retired that he was seldom in the office as he was on the road continuously. Why?

VAC does not want any interference from anybody. VAC just wants to do things the VAC way, which is the only way. Change is not on their PER.

My centavos.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2011)

If a Minister is on the road a lot, methinks there could be 2 other drivers outside the bureaucracy causing this:

1)  His/her own choice re:  putting a face to Canada's work to support those who've made a significant sacrifice.

2)  His/her boss's direction/suggestion that s/he keep the face of the Government of the Day front and centre.

I leave it to those with way more experience in government and/or VAC to speculate which may be the case in this instance.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 May 2011)

Whoever it is, I hope he knows how to use a stable broom and a shit shovel and puts mucho mileage on both.


----------

